# Virtual PC 7 for games?



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Hi, I want to know if I got Virtual PC 7 on my iMac, would I be able to play Windows games on my computer?

Thanks


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Probably not with Virtual PC. What processor is in your iMac? VMware Fusion is supposed to be fast enough, but I haven't tried games with it yet (just installed Fusion). Virtual PC is for the PPC processors. With the new machines from Apple using new processors from Intel, products like VMware Fusion and Parallels Desktop are able to run Windows much faster.

Depending on what games you're trying to play, you might be able to find a Mac version of the game, which would run faster than any method to run Windows on your iMac.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, I have a PPC, that's why I need a simulator just for PPC, and not Intel. The game I want to play is Max Payne 2, and I know they don't have it it for Mac.

And how do you check what processer you have?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry to say, but you can not play pc games on the mac with vpc, as it doesn't support directx which max payne 2 requires. the only games you may be able to play would be really old dos games, or the simple games that come with windows, like minesweeper and solitaire.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Alright, thanks.

An Intel Mac with Parralell or Boot Camp would be able to play some, correct?

Is there a way to convert a PPC machine into an intel one? If I got a Mac Pro tower for my iMac (is that possible??) would it become intel capable? Haha sorry, I'm not really sure about this stuff. Or do they just make the newer iMacs with intel already?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

All new Macs ship with Intel chips. I don't know much about Parallels, but I set up Boot Camp, then VMware Fusion on my MacBook Pro. While I haven't tried it yet, I'd expect Boot Camp to support everything as it basically is just a way to run a full copy of Windows on a Mac machine. Sometime soon I'm planning on trying how well it works in both Boot Camp and VMware Fusion.

Boot Camp will be a built in part of the next version of Mac OS X, so if you get a new Mac sometime after October, it will ship with Boot Camp built in.

It wouldn't really be possible to just convert the iMac to an Intel based one due to the difference in processor technology (sockets and fun geeky stuff).


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

jimmyj said:


> Alright, thanks.
> 
> An Intel Mac with Parralell or Boot Camp would be able to play some, correct?


Absolutely right. An Intel Maс equipped with Parallels Desktop will be able to run games that require up to DX 8.1. Boot Camp will run all games natively.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Awesome. Man I wish I had an intel Mac.

MacBook Pros use intel, I'm assuming, so maybe if I got one of those. 

Thanks for the help guys.

But here's another question:
What if I got my friend (who has an intel Mac) to install Boot Camp, get the game, and put it on a disk from his computer? Would it work on my PPC iMac?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Nope, the processor difference will still get in the way.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Ok, thanks.

So I guess my only option is to get a new computer.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

jimmyj said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> So I guess my only option is to get a new computer.


Of course.
Get an Intel Mac + Parallels + Boot Camp and you will not regret a bit. And you should get as much RAM as possible to run windows via Parallels!


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

scathe30 said:


> Of course.
> Get an Intel Mac + Parallels + Boot Camp and you will not regret a bit. And you should get as much RAM as possible to run windows via Parallels!


Yeah well it's difficult because I'm only 15, no job, and in school right now. 

It's out entire family's computer, and I don't think we'll be upgrading anytime soon. It's only 2 years old, too. 

When do you think an iMac G5 PPC will become obsolete, or lots of disadvantages will start (like when they begin making programs only for intel and things like that?) 

Is the new operating system going to work on PPC?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

yes, 10.5 will work on g4, g5 and intel macs. the g5 still has quite a bit of life left. if apple continues to follow the latest pattern with the oses, 10.6 most likely will be the last os to work on g5s, and thats still 2 years away. and then apps will still be able to run on it for a while, as it takes a couple of years for the computer base to change enough for app makes to quit making an app compatible. so i can easily see that g5 still work for everyday uses for at least another 4 years.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

But 10.5 wont work on PowerPCs?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the g4 and g5 are powerpc cpus. all the powerpc (aka ppc) cpus that apple used in macs are 601, 603 (several versions), 604 (several versions), g3, g4, and the g5. 10.5 will work on g4 and g5 based macs.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Ohhh alright.

Call of Duty 4 is coming out sometime in November, and hopefully some one will port it to Mac....what are the chances of it working on PPC and Intel? (a.k.a. Universal, I belive)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i believe that game will be intel only


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> i believe that game will be intel only


The official game site claims that it will be possible to run it only on Windows PCs... Boot Camp then, no Parallels, unfortunately. Until they improve graphic support.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

scathe30 said:


> The official game site claims that it will be possible to run it only on Windows PCs... Boot Camp then, no Parallels, unfortunately. Until they improve graphic support.


Yeah, but if they port it to Mac. 

Damn, I REALLY wish I had an intel mac now.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

jimmyj said:


> Yeah, but if they port it to Mac.
> 
> Damn, I REALLY wish I had an intel mac now.


Well, it is unlikely, in fact - because there' no info about it anywhere...

Maybe it's time to start saving for an Intel Mac and Parallels Desktop? You must have a goal in life to achieve success.
I remember myself saving money for different things when a kid. To tell the truth, I never made it:wink:


----------

